# The correct way to attach a camera strap



## editor (Jul 25, 2012)

I've been doing it the wrong way for years  






> I use this way to attach a camera neckstrap, and I prefer this way over the one pictured in most instruction manuals. The primary difference is that this way the loose tail of the strap ends up "inside" the folded part, instead of sticking out as it normally would
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/arkku/1335553912/


 
The buckle bit doesn't sit quite as flat but it's better than having a bit of the strap sticking out and catching on things.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks complicated: the Canon strap looks like this:

http://www.shopping.com/Canon-Canon-Metal-Neck-Strap-1-for-Elph/info

You stick the small loop end through the mounted eye on the camera, then the large part of the strap through the loop, pull it tight, and, voila!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 28, 2012)

I remove the neck strap altogether and replace it with a wrist strap from Jessops. I did this with both my Olympus E420 DSLR and my Lumix L3, which although a contact camera, came with a splendid, but useless to me, leather strap. Apart from convenience, I don't want to advertise products without payment.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2012)

I painted over my luridly decorated Nikon D300 strip. The Lumix branding is pretty discrete.


----------

